# Army Transformation Research



## FJAG (13 Mar 2022)

As some of you know I'm part of a team writing a history of the Artillery during Afghanistan. As part of my part of the project I am writing about Army and Artillery Transformation during the period 2000 to the present.

I have a fairly large pool of documents available however there are a number of gaps where we have not been able to get comprehensive sources to which some of you may have access.

I'm looking in particular to the following material (preferably in pdf form).

1) The original Advancing with Purpose as well as the 2nd edition (I have editions 3 and 4);

2) Any documents relating to Force 2013 (I have some internal arty documents but nothing beyond that);

3) Any documents relating to Force 2018 (except Waypoint 2018 which I have);

4) Any documents that relate to a Force 2021 (I have Land Ops 2021 - Adaptive Dispersed Operations published in 2007 which discusses 2021 as the target for the Army of Tomorrow - I'm looking for any other documents respecting implementation or waypoints along the way)

5) Any documents that predate Land Ops 2021 (ie pre 2008) and which would form the first spiral to transformation (I have Future Force and the CLS Implementation Directive of July 2005 for the artillery and would be interested in any others)

Thanks in advance for any assistance you might be able to offer.

🍻

FJAG


----------

